# wrapping brisket in butcher paper



## atcnick (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw Franklin BBQ from Austin on the cooking channel.  I saw them wrap the brisket in brown butcher paper at some point during the cook.  Anyone ever do this?   I'm going to give it a try very soon.   I've looked online but the only brown butcher paper I have found comes in 1000' rolls.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2011)

Never heard of it. When do you wrap it?


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 17, 2011)

Saw a show once where the final product was served on/in butcher paper, but also never heard of wrapping at any part of the process.


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have not tried it but I also saw it on some show and saw it discussed on another website. They actually wrap the brisket during the smoke and finish it off in the butcher paper. Basically they are using the butcher paper instead of foil. I don't remeber if they put any liquid in the paper but the brisket came out unbelievably tender and juicy. They also served all their BBQ on butcher paper as well.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 17, 2011)

Isn't there a chance the the paper could start on fire if it was exposed to closely to the flame or is there enough wax or whatever coating on the paper that there isn't a big worry? Even so I would still be a little worried unless they put it in a pan or something or have a way to make sure there is no way it could start on fire. I have only ever really used freezer paper so I'm sure what is all in butcher paper.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 17, 2011)

No not in Africa sorry


----------



## bobthesmoker (Jun 17, 2011)

Parchment paper is intended for use in cooking; as long as it did not come into contact with a flame parchment paper would be safe.  I don't understand how it would be better then foil.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Never heard of it. When do you wrap it?


*x2*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2011)

BobTheSmoker said:


> Parchment paper is intended for use in cooking; as long as it did not come into contact with a flame parchment paper would be safe.  I don't understand how it would be better then foil.


I agree.
 

I don't see the benefit over foil.

They must have a reason, but I don't know what it is.

Bear


----------



## mikeknaps (Apr 12, 2012)

The butcher paper "breathes" a lot more than foil would.  It helps retain all the moister and slowly release.


----------



## roy behymer (May 25, 2014)

The benefit over foil is that foil creates a steam container, which can make the bark mushy and anything but bark-like. Butcher paper breathes and soaks up some moisture and fat. Not all the steam is retained so the bark can still get crusty.


----------

